# GBATemp Review Team Topic



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

OK guys, after reading what Another World had to offer, I'm going to make it even more official. If you guys really want to make a review team happen, I'll help by leading this merry little group. Anyone interested should leave their names down, and PM me with an example of what you are capable of. Regular reviewers have a good chance, but I'll take anyone that is possibly just starting out too. I would hate to be the one who denies the new guy because of his "new" status. 

I'm looking for seriously interested people. If this works, great. If not, oh well. We made the attempt. Happy reviewing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*GBATemp's Review Team*

*Project Started By:* Ryukouki, Team Leader


*Mission Statement:* Our plan as a review team is to inform the general public here at GBAtemp about what games/objects seem interesting to write about. We seek to do so by writing comprehensive reviews about all aspects of the game, with proper English language, and the use of photos to further emphasize on our point.

*When?* GBATemp review members hope to write reviews approximately once or twice a week. 

*Where?* GBATemp's Reviews and Guides Forum


-In conclusion, the GBATemp review team is a means for users to freely express their opinion about whether they like a given subject or not. The review can be about anything as long as it sticks to the GBATemp reviews template and the general theme of the site. Members who choose to join must show dedication to the team by writing as frequently as possible. Members who choose to not abide by the rules of the review team are simply removed, including Ryukouki. No one member on the team shall have greater authority over another. We are a team, and we will work as a team. 




Spoiler



Please note: This outline is a rough sketch of the team's ideas. It can be subject to updates at any time.





________________________________________________________________________________

_Vulpes' note:_

Yo yo yo, hold up, 
Im'ma let you finish, Im'ma let you finish
First of all, congratulations Ryukouki, you've got the first post in the Official 'Temper Review Team topic
But Another World had the most important and prolific post _in EVER!
*In EVER!*_



			
				Another World said:
			
		

> GBATemp reviews are about the "hacking" industry not the scene. We review Flash Kits, mod chips, and handhelds. Other reviews such as games, homebrew, cheats, guides, etc have never really had a place as “official GBATemp reviews.” As Head of Magazine Staff I have wanted to expand some areas of the site, and having more reviews hit the front page would be a good thing. However, I would not simply promote just anyone to write the reviews. I have a standard of excellence that I would expect all users to adhere to. I would also require a certain level of education, writing ability, etc. Anything that would be "official" to GBATemp would represent GBATemp and required to meet certain standards.
> 
> The questions I have are what would the expanded reviews cover? I simply would not allow multiple reviews of the same items (2+ R4 1:1 reviews, 2+ gamename.nds reviews, etc). I would expect each review to be unique. Each item would need to have enough content to be considered a "review". I also would not allow the reviews to go off-topic from the “theme” of the site, IE: posting official reviews of PC games, electronics, toys, pens, vacation spots, etc.
> 
> ...




Sorry folks, I had a Kanye moment
In all seriousness, this quote needs to be part of the first post. 

Topic stickied.

~VA


----------



## Another World (Nov 9, 2010)

if you want to orgainze something on your own, something not run by me, i'd be happy to give you front page posts. just keep me in the loop and make sure you use the gbatemp review outline (which i still need to rewrite one of these days).

-another world


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 9, 2010)

This sounds like a great idea, really! Not sure how involved I would be at first, and what kinds of reviews I'd be doing other than video games or whatever happens to interest me. But yeah, I'd love to do this! Of course, you already know this, Ryu. xD


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sign me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a few reviews i worked on last night, if you want to read them ryu?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

just send me one in a pm... I'll read it when I get the time. Head hurts like crazy.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> just send me one in a pm... I'll read it when I get the time. Head hurts like crazy.



Are you ok? you should really have a rest..


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

It's been a long long day. Feel free to send it though. I'll be around and reply when I get the chance.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 9, 2010)

Will send in a few minutes


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 9, 2010)

PM sending as we speak.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

I have nothing to review. However, I would love to be a part of this.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 9, 2010)

I would love to review games and homebrew.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> I would love to review games and homebrew.



I second this. Either way I still need something to review. Will you accept a review like "Random Bullshit R4 Clone Review" that I just made up (including the R4 clone)?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmmm, for Subliminal, nice work buddy. Definitely on my list. It's good that you're meticulous about these things. Reviews can generally be about anything with video games, like AW said a while back. Just stick to the site's general theme and it's fine.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 9, 2010)

I like this idea. I hope it works out well Ryukouki.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I like this idea. I hope it works out well Ryukouki.



If you want to, join us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO, a note to everyone. I will be happy to take the chance to lead you guys successfully. I'll be making a team draft of our goals and whatnot in a few days, and submit to AW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the praise guys!

EDIT: Try to keep reviews with clean English language, and no foul language for any professional work. It's disdainful.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I second this. Either way I still need something to review. Will you accept a review like "Random Bullshit R4 Clone Review" that I just made up (including the R4 clone)?



With as many reviews of the R4 and it's clones as there are I just don't see a need for more right now. 
Try making something that would be unique on our forum.

Personally speaking,  I'm interested in writing a review of Final Fantasy: 4 Heroes of Light.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 9, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh can i do that. I love that game.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2010)

.....that's why I was marking it as *MINE!*







 If you want to write one up, go ahead, 
but I'll be striving to write a better one.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

PS: Staff are more than welcome to join this team as well! *cough* *COUGH*


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 9, 2010)

So I just read your updated first post /w Vulpes's message in it. As I said before, I'm not sure how dedicated I would be on the team if it were to be made, but I would definitely try to be at least somewhat active to make better use of the time that I have.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

*GBATemp's Review Team*

*Project Started By:* Ryukouki, Team Leader



*Mission Statement:* Our plan as a review team is to inform the general public here at GBAtemp about what games/objects seem interesting to write about. We seek to do so by writing comprehensive reviews about all aspects of the game, with proper English language, and the use of photos to further emphasize on our point.

*When?* GBATemp review members hope to write reviews approximately once or twice a week. 

*Where?* GBATemp's Reviews and Guides Forum


-In conclusion, the GBATemp review team is a means for users to freely express their opinion about whether they like a given subject or not. The review can be about anything as long as it sticks to the GBATemp reviews template and the general theme of the site. Members who choose to join must show dedication to the team by writing as frequently as possible. Members who choose to not abide by the rules of the review team are simply removed, including Ryukouki. No one member on the team shall have greater authority over another. We are a team, and we will work as a team. 




Spoiler



Please note: This outline is a rough sketch of the team's ideas. It can be subject to updates at any time.



Please also keep in mind that anyone who is interested in joining should drop a private message to me here. A more informal way to reach me would be by my email, which is brandonbui[at]cox.net. I wish everyone the best, and thanks for the generous support by staff and members alike. I hope to serve everyone well!


----------



## Another World (Nov 9, 2010)

Ryukouki, 
i think that you misinterpreted what i said. i won't be able to be a supervisor for this project. if you need help and direction such as outlines or advice, i'd be happy to provide that information. i would also be happy to provide a front page post, now and then, for things that are really detailed, well written, etc. gbatemp would love to help you promote this project as we are always happy when our users get involved. so keep me updated, from time to time and i’ll do my best to help you out.

to meet the standards i have for writing i would need to build a team of users who are dedicated and good at doing reviews. this would come after some hard work and i can not simply say a project is "official" from day one. right now my goals are to get the gbatemp recommends revived. after that i may consider running a team of general users who want to write game reviews. something like that would be much into the distant future. doing things one step at a time is my approach, and starting with the gbatemp recommends is enough for right now. i am very busy in my current position and if you would like to discuss how i budget my gbatemp time further you can PM me and i would be happy to reply.

i wish you the best with this project and i hope that you have a great time doing it. 

-another world


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, haha, ok sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 College Chemistry... screws around with my head haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll revise it right away. Thank you for your warm wishes, and honestly when I saw you posting for a full 15 minutes, I was freaking out about getting chewed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be sure to not let anyone down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to the community for your support in this project.


----------



## Another World (Nov 9, 2010)

i would want to do a project like this the way i would want to do it. i also have a TON of work on my plate, gbatemp related. i also have real life, real jobs, real responsibilities. for now you should run this on your own. build a team. write some reviews. get some front page post. have fun with it. really plan it out. really make it good. then try to make it successful. once you have it to that point pitch it to me and convince me that the people you have are dedicated. after that i will talk to the staff about making you an "official" team leader responsible for the people under you and getting certain types of reviews published for the front page. 

to get to the last point you will have to work really hard. like i said i'd be happy to help. do your own thing right now and as this starts to take off all chime in and give you some suggestions and ideas which will better shape it into a "gbatemp mould' 

-another world


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, I get it, haha. No worries at all. I'm just glad that I have the support of the community at my back. The joys of living... I'll do my best to live up to a successful project! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I unfortunately may not have the godly reviewing prowess like you, but I can certainly try to improve myself. Also, it has nothing to do with being staff or being a "leader." That's just an added bonus. I really just want to give back to the community I learned so much from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But again, I'll thank you ten thousand times over, but thank you for offering your advice to me.


----------



## Another World (Nov 9, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we could benefit from game reviews. thats all i'm saying =)

-another world


----------



## Another World (Nov 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> About that paragraph, this topic was just to cement my idea instead of being a little interest group. Since I have a group interested now, why not try to make it bigger and more "official?" I understand that it's not going to be perfect from day one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not against your idea or the way you are going about this. just understand that i have a ton on my plate right now. which is why i'm suggesting that you do this on your own with some direction, for awhile. if you had brought up this idea to me a year ago i would have ran with it. i just don't have any more free time right now to do something like this, perhaps soon i will and we can revisit this conversation. sound good?

if vulpes wants to be the head of this project i don't have a a problem with that. i'd just ask that if we are going to make this an "official" supplement to gbatemp that all review standards are followed. this includes hosting images at gbatemp, proper writing skills, proper formatting, use of html, proper research, proper testing, etc. i can type up an outline with examples if vulpes wants to run with this. just let me know mate! =P

-another world


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

That sounds reasonable, not too much. Please, take your time with your work. Good luck with your future endeavors!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well it looks like in promoting this project I've created a new job to do.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, for Subliminal, nice work buddy. Definitely on my list. It's good that you're meticulous about these things. Reviews can generally be about anything with video games, like AW said a while back. Just stick to the site's general theme and it's fine.



*fist pump*


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll make up a flashcart that has absolutely everything and will never exist because it is too good to be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then I'll review it. Starting the review... NOW.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 9, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I'll make up a flashcart that has absolutely everything and will never exist because it is too good to be true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but why dont you review a game you know you like? feel free to ask for pointers


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> Haha nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I *WOULD*, but I *HAVE* already started, and I *AM* a lazy person...

*Posts merged*

Lmao. My review starts off with "Thanks to my imagination for providing us with this flashcart and a DS to play it on".


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 9, 2010)

And you're interested in been one of the review team?


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> And you're interested in been one of the review team?



Of course...


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 9, 2010)

Then you may want to edit out that part that says you are too lazy.. *hint hint*


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> Then you may want to edit out that part that says you are too lazy.. *hint hint*



LOOOOL. I have the time and inclination to do this, but it was mainly because I was pretty much already finished. I'm not actually lazy, but I'm not gonna delete an entire review to make a new one for a game.
p.s. PM sent.

p.p.s. If I make it in, I shotgun DS games reviews.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm curious though. I wrote a Deadly Premonition review yesterday, and know full well it's not up to date. Are these reviews going to be new releases? Or can we slip in some older ones too? Cause like I said before, I can pretty much belt out a Wii/DS review on release date, or within 2-3 days of release, depending on school, job and getting laid.

I'm excited now, though. Epic Mickey and Donkey Kong Country Returns coming up in a few weeks. My mouth is literally salivating. XD


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

I can review generally any DS Game, as long as you don't give a shit about me pirating it... *hint hint*

Fuck you all, I shotgun Pokemon B/W.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 9, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> as long as you don't give a shit about me pirating it... *hint hint*



XD. I don't judge. But as far as reviews, you'll have to beat me to it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 9, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine. But, under the power bestowed unto me by Her Majesty the Queen, I shotgun Pokemon B/W. Either way. End of story.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2010)

If you're going to "shotgun" these games I expect to see a video of it. 
Real game, real shotgun. 
"Pull!" *BOOM!*


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 9, 2010)

First off Evo.lve,  if you're going to shotgun anything, you'll do so without the foul language.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For organization's sake, for any future applicants, please fill out the appropriate information.

*GBAtemp Review Team Application*

-User Name:

-Date Joined for GBATemp:

-Time Spent Within Reviewing Field:

-Example of Review Work:

-Best Review Field: (EX: NDS, Computers, GBA, PSP, etc)

-List of Personal Issues: Are you going to be pulled away by life, responsibilities, etc.

-Miscellaneous Information: What do you have that distinguishes you more from any other member?


By filling out the information above, you agree to the terms below: (see next post)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GBAtemp Review Team's "Fine Print"*

-First off, we need a total of either 8 or 10 members, including myself. It will make debates a lot easier.

-No member should have to feel that they have to write constantly. A given member will receive a given review assignment, to be filled by a due date. If said due date cannot be achieved, notify me *at least two days in advance.* I will pass the review to another willing member.

-Our goal is to have one or two good reviews a week. Make them professional, make them count.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GBAtemp Review Submission Process*

-No member is to submit any review without sending it to me first. I will look over it briefly, and if it passes MY initial checks, I will (possibly) send the article to Another World for a front page submission. If you want to pass MY initial checks, have the following information included on your review:

*-Things To Include in Your Review-*

-Title
-What you are reviewing
-Review Text (duh.)
-AT LEAST two images
-Final Rating
-Conclusion

-Have a proficient use of the English language. If English is not your best language, I suggest that you rethink your application.

-NO slang. This review is possibly going to make it on the front page. Set a good example. What do you think readers will say about GBAtemp if they see a review full of LOLS or OMGFs? Absolutely no exceptions to this rule.

-NO foul language. Again, same reason as above. No exceptions. 

-People who cannot agree with the following at any given time are more than welcome to leave. I will not hold anything against you. 

-Most of all, have fun doing this! I do not want to be a dictator! Just have fun, do what you do best. I trust that you can make the right judgment!


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 9, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I'm curious though. I wrote a Deadly Premonition review yesterday, and know full well it's not up to date. Are these reviews going to be new releases? Or can we slip in some older ones too? Cause like I said before, I can pretty much belt out a Wii/DS review on release date, or within 2-3 days of release, depending on school, job and getting laid.
> 
> I'm excited now, though. Epic Mickey and Donkey Kong Country Returns coming up in a few weeks. My mouth is literally salivating. XD



I think I'm going to review old games as well as new ones, that is if I get my hands on new games. Also, if Ryu is okay with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If so, off to reviewing another classic game! I'm thinking either Pokemon Red or Banjo-Tooie.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> For organization's sake, for any future applicants, please fill out the appropriate information.
> 
> *GBAtemp Review Team Application*
> ...



I filled out all the info Ryukouki, and PM'ed it to you.
Thanks


----------



## Sterling (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm, I still like the idea, but with the fact that I have no permanant computer atm... I cannot commit right now. But here in a little while I will put my application here for posterity's sake.


----------



## Tux' (Nov 9, 2010)

Alright, sent my submission in!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

Currently am seeking two more submissions. After that, I will close off the application submission. I will have an official team later this week. Should any member fail to perform their job properly, I will remove them and ask another member to join.


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, I'm a lone motherfucking wolf.

Just to spite this group, I am going to dedicate my free time to reviewing games, and never sign up for this.

Seriously.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

That's fine by me, but I'm still lost about why you would post that...


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, so WTF is going on? Is all that info I sent to Another World earlier now useless? Why is this 'official'? I'm not happy about wasting my time!


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> That's fine by me, but I'm still lost about why you would post that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH!


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> OK, so WTF is going on? Is all that info I sent to Another World earlier now useless? Why is this 'official'? I'm not happy about wasting my time!



As far as I know, Another World is simply here to give us a boost if we need help with things like review outlining, or something. The idea of the "official" topic was simply because this idea was being planned on another topic. Now, it's more official and more people know about it, since it's garnered so much attention elsewhere. No need to freak out.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STFU you antagonistic moron. I want an opinion from the OP or Another World. Like I said, I'm not happy!

EDIT: Thanks, Ryukouki. That's unfortunately what I expected. I'm sorry to say you can now count me out. No offence to you or your idea, I like both.


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

Good sir!

I find offense in your latest remark!

My notably content and cheerful humor has also been soured, as you say, "I'm not happy!"

Nonetheless, don't be a dick.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 10, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam, sorry to lose you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next time please ease up on the language


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's quite alright. Thank you so much for considering entry into this team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @monkat: you think I'm a dick? That was me being civil. If you're just going to continue mocking me and my efforts, please leave.


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> @monkat: you think I'm a dick? That was me being civil. If you're just going to continue mocking me and my efforts, please leave.



Mate, I don't know you. I'm having playful fun with you - I was talking to the jackass who called me an antagonistic moron.

Why would you think that I was talking to you instead of that?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

Heh, ok, in that case, sorry for my mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But honestly, can we take this outside of the thread and have actual discussion here?


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 10, 2010)

I mean, I know we're trying to make a team and all, but isn't our primary aim for this to be a fun thing, where we can perhaps collaborate on ideas as well as do reviews? Or even collaborate on reviews for that matter?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 10, 2010)

Monkat was talking to me, Re: The 'Dick' comment. I think I agree though, my choice of phrase made me look like a dick. I just have no room for BS.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

ACDCGAMER said:
			
		

> I mean, I know we're trying to make a team and all, but isn't our primary aim for this to be a fun thing, where we can perhaps collaborate on ideas as well as do reviews? Or even collaborate on reviews for that matter?



Of course, but there's a fine line for GBATemp standards too. If we want this to be front page, we need it to simply look professional.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 10, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Of course, but there's a fine line for GBATemp standards too. If we want this to be front page, we need it to simply look professional.



Good point.


----------



## Another World (Nov 10, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I'll make up a flashcart that has absolutely everything and will never exist because it is too good to be true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My project that you applied for and this project are two entirely different things. My opinion is that this project should *not* be "official" at all right now. Making an "official" team of general users who want to write reviews is a nice idea but something that needs planning, orginziation, the right people, and a template to follow. I would never consider doing this until I've worked with people for awhile (6+ months) on something smaller like the GBATemp Recommends Revival project.

-Another World


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 10, 2010)

This is neat thought, review team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Why not have one? Most Fansites for certain manufactors have these. Like gizmodo or Macrumors.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

@Evo.lve: If you can prove to me that your reviews are better than anyone else's here, and if you know about flashcarts and how they work, go for it. First step for you. Stop cussing. Be polite when making requests. If you keep doing things the way you do, then I'm sorry, but I can't accept your application.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, in no way will this be official yet. Haha, since this plan was in testing on the last topic, I wanted to make it more distinguished.


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

You might want to have the title changed then...


----------



## Another World (Nov 10, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Actually, in no way will this be official yet. Haha, since this plan was in testing on the last topic, I wanted to make it more distinguished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree and I have made that change.

-Another World


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay, time to clarify a few things.

A: There is no Official GBAtemp Review Team at this point, and there may never be,
B: This is an independently run project for people interested and willing to participate.
C: You will not be getting any special insignia to identify you as being a part of this group. No alternate name colors, no group member title, and no special pips. 
D: At this point there is absolutely Zero chance of any review submitted here being put on the front page. 
E: While this is a creative writing project,  it's not a *fictional* writing project.
F: This does not make you a member of Blood Pack, the Blue Suns, or Eclipse. 

What we want to see is your potential; Both your potential for writing in an interesting, concise way, and also your potential for choosing interesting subjects.  

Ryukouki is heading this project.
I'm going to be advising, if not participating.
AW will possibly offer advice at times. 

This thread is being moved from the site suggestions section to general off-topic.for the remainder of the project.
It might fit in other areas of the forum, but that's where it's going.


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> At this point there is absolutely Zero chance of any review submitted here being put on the front page.



....what if I take someone hostage and make that my demand? Would Costello oblige? What if my hostage was Costello?


----------



## Devin (Nov 10, 2010)

Meh. I'm going to start reviewing stuff. New Flashcards, Nintendo 3DS, ect. Whenever I have the time. I'll have to get the correct formatting, and try to be non-bias against any product.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay, time to clarify a few things.
> 
> A: There is no Official GBAtemp Review Team at this point, and there may never be,
> B: This is an independently run project for people interested and willing to participate.
> ...



Thank you Vulpes! I could not have said it better myself. Thank you for clarifying my point!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, point F might have been unnecessary.....couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I like where this is going. Of course not everyone is going to take it seriously, but if we find just two or three people dedicated to the project, and who write well, I'll be quite pleased.


----------



## Devin (Nov 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well, point F might have been unnecessary.....couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can we start our own Group? XD Just like Scene Releases? Non-Official of course.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 10, 2010)

Roxas: Lets just see what sort of people we get before worrying about that.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

You can move this topic as much as you want, as long as I don't lose my sticky!


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 10, 2010)

This sounds like fun and I would love to join


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

@Green: Prove to me your talents. Look at the first post, and apply for the position. I'll consider it, if you have experience and if you have proficiency in the language.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean that as a front page post or whatever, I meant that as a submission for entry into the team. Nonetheless, ofc I wouldn't make something like that up for a REAL review.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey though, you have to realize for a first impression, it doesn't leave that good taste in my mouth.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 10, 2010)

I find it strangely humorous that, 6 pages in, Guild hasn't posted once on this thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

ACDCGAMER said:
			
		

> I find it strangely humorous that, 6 pages in, Guild hasn't posted once on this thread.




I'm guessing Guild likes working on his own.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 11, 2010)

If this topic so far is any indication then I'm not interested. But I applaud your efforts. Some of the reviews on the site are really outdated and the Slot-2 carts don't mention modern compatibility.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 11, 2010)

Uggh, been busy with RL stuff, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm back for a bit though, so feel free to ask any questions. And Heran, can you be more specific as what you said about this topic being an indicator?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations to the following members! You have made the review team! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any others that I did not list, I'm sorry, but you didn't pass initial qualifications. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If a member decides to quit, you'll be first in line when I go out recruiting again.

And without further ado:

ACDCGAMER
Black_Knight_666
SubliminalSegue
SixtySixHundred
KingdomBlade
Tux'
emigre

Even though you guys have made the team, I expect top notch work that exceeds what you've submitted. Any further questions should be directed by PM. Most information is on the first post. Good luck, and thank you guys for the support!


----------



## Tux' (Nov 12, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well, point F might have been unnecessary.....couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay! I'm on the review team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will always try my hardest to make the best, non-biased reviews


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ACDCGAMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do.

As for my opinion, I don't really see the point on a review team. If you want to review a game you like then just write it and maybe ask a friend to proofread if you REALLY find it that important (but it's just an independent review on a gaming forum). Working in a team seems to end up with more problems than working solo in these types of situations. I mean I won't rant about why people want to form a review team but I just find it easier to review on your own.

But hey, if it means getting more reviews out there then it just makes the This Week in Reviews a lot more interesting. But as of now, I'm just seeing anyone who'd want to be on this team could probably produce more on their own than having to organize a team.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 12, 2010)

Good point, Guild. But then again, we're just trying this out for now and seeing where it goes. If it takes off, great! If not, at least we tried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, hooray for being on the team! Not that I'm surprised but it's nice to know I'm on it.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 12, 2010)

As long as we all put in the hard work and give it our best, im sure it will turn out to be a success


----------



## Tux' (Nov 12, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> As long as we all put in the hard work and give it our best, im sure it will turn out to be a success




We just gotta make sure everyone contributes fairly, and not leave it to one person to write a majority of the reviews, right?


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tux' said:
			
		

> Black_Knight_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely! i'd hate to see members abusing this.


----------



## Another World (Nov 12, 2010)

i've stickied this topic again, that helps right? =)

-another world


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyways, when do we start? I've started playing Rune Factory 3 and I want to review it.


----------



## emigre (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I've started a review. I'm only about 300 words in though.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 12, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i've stickied this topic again, that helps right? =)
> 
> -another world



Anything will help at this point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@KingdomBlade: you can start anytime, and submit to me at anytime.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 12, 2010)

I've started working on my next review; I'm about 400 words in but I'm just getting started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So wait, how exactly does the review process work? I submit the review to you for you to look at and then you'll either give me the green light or red light?


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 12, 2010)

Sort of. I'm actually still working things out here. I'm out for a few days for personal reasons. Be back in a little while.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 15, 2010)

I have an announcement that I'd like to make here. This is towards the review members. I'm trying to make the team more concise. I'm going to be going in-depth with each review submitted, but this is just to let you know that this time, *I'm letting two of you go*. I had some doubts with this because it seems like too many people, and not only that, I had other private reasons as well. 

If you think or know that you'll be busy and cannot devote as much time as before, I'm going to have to say that it may be difficult for you to maintain your position here. If you want to back out now while you can, you're more than welcome to. I won't hold anything against you. Seven recruits is too much.

Also, if you're here just to leech off of freebies, might as well clear out. You won't be getting any of those from me. Sorry!

Trust me, I don't want to cut anyone loose, but it's a better team for me if I have the best. Thanks for cooperating, and I'll have a new list of the official team in a few days.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe it would be for the better if we just got together to discuss and share our reviews or what we would like to work on reviews-wise, rather than create an actual team. That way, we can get involved as much as we want to but there's no pressure to dedicate a certain amount of time towards this stuff.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm really swamped with life right now. If someone wants to step in and take over this, PLEASE do so. I'm going through a really painful struggle and I can't do this anymore. If someone wants to take this over, go ahead. I'm off this project for now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2010)

Thread closed, at least temporarily, at the request of the OP.

Best wishes to you, Ryukouki.


----------

